# Do you hate me? :- (



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

How many people hate me out there? I have to know!


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2007)

Now this is a funny poll!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 6, 2007)

Haha... oh dear. What's with you??


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

Lol the polls are everywhere lol almost one in every catigory.


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

> Haha... oh dear. What's with you??


I'm depressed, 'sigh'


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

Me to lol


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2007)

> > Haha... oh dear. What's with you??
> 
> 
> I'm depressed, 'sigh'


Slitting your wrists works really well, I have tried on numerous occasions. =]


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you British emo lol


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2007)

Watch the muppet show, that cures all blues known to man lol


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 6, 2007)

> > > Haha... oh dear. What's with you??
> >
> >
> > I'm depressed, 'sigh'
> ...


How can it work well, if you've obviously failed so many times? ~_^


----------



## AFK (Jun 6, 2007)

first one to say "yes!"

i consider myself to be a trailblazer


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

> first one to say "yes!"i consider myself to be a trailblazer


 Does that make me the trailblazer's hound?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

> > Haha... oh dear. What's with you??
> 
> 
> I'm depressed, 'sigh'


 Depressed? You have guns in your country, I can think of many games to play with those.. :twisted:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 6, 2007)

> > > > Haha... oh dear. What's with you??
> > >
> > >
> > > I'm depressed, 'sigh'
> ...


Let's assume that Ian is referring to blood-letting.


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmmmm. Seriously.


----------

